# Cedc



## LTibbetts (Nov 3, 2009)

Can anyone suggest what would be a good reference book to bring to this exam? I will be taking it soon and they allow one extra reference of your choice and I was just wondering what anyone would recommend.


----------



## jimbo1231 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Ingenix*

The Ingenix Emergency Medicine Codding Companion has good procedure descriptions. It isn't a primary source so if there is a difference with CPT Descriptions, CPT would be the primary source. But it's good overall.


----------



## LTibbetts (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for your reply...but I was hoping for something a little less expensive, as my hospital is small and doesn't supply anything other than the basic tools of the trade, you know?


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Nov 4, 2009)

I can't think of anything at the moment but when I do I will reply...GOOD LUCK!!!!



LTibbetts said:


> Can anyone suggest what would be a good reference book to bring to this exam? I will be taking it soon and they allow one extra reference of your choice and I was just wondering what anyone would recommend.


----------



## LTibbetts (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks Rachel, I would really appreciate it. 

I wanted to ask you about the format of the test if you don't mind. I am hearing 3 different things about it. Is it all coding charts, or is it 3 different sections of three different types of information (such as terminology, etc), or is it 90% coding charts and 10% answering other types of questions? I keep getting conflicting information.


----------

